# Peachtree Dovetail Jig



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Peachtree dovetail jig that mounts to a user made Mounting Block
I've made two blocks for it (3/4” pine stock glued together) & they both ended up warping over time due to the humidity out in my garage/shop! 
It's not that big of a deal to make up another mounting board, But I would like to use a better type of wood that's less pron to warping. Personally I don't like to use MDF when it's going to be out in the garage exposed to any kind of moisture/humidity, I was thinking of maybe trying some quarter sawed oak? 

Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just use MDF and PAINT it , to keep the moisture/humidity out of it.
OR
You can use the item below,with a screw or two ,no glue needed to make your block.
1125 ..3/4" X 4"X 48 " Sheet**

http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm

==



==


dwall174 said:


> I have a Peachtree dovetail jig that mounts to a user made Mounting Block
> I've made two blocks for it (3/4” pine stock glued together) & they both ended up warping over time due to the humidity out in my garage/shop!
> It's not that big of a deal to make up another mounting board, But I would like to use a better type of wood that's less pron to warping. Personally I don't like to use MDF when it's going to be out in the garage exposed to any kind of moisture/humidity, I was thinking of maybe trying some quarter sawed oak?
> 
> Doug


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Doug. I have the same type jig and I used Poplar or Tulipwood. It, been on there for over a year and has't changed so can notice and it's affordable. Gary


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the same jig and my mounting block is made of MDF. With a couple of coats of Johnson paste wax, it will last a long time. Or you can paint it as BJ suggest. Mine is over a year old, and is still solid.

Thanks!


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for everyone’s replies!

I was in my local Woodcraft store today & they had some Ash table leg stock 2-1/2” X 2-1/2” X 36” that I picked up. It has really straight grain & I can cut it in half then stack the pieces to make the block! 

Doug


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I second the suggestion of Poplar! It is a wonderful wood for this, but ash is also an excellent choice for a dimensionally stable wood. Pine is never used to make baseball bats - there are several reasons why! I wonder if a pine bat would be better for hitting a curve ball?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

They are very good at Breaking! Pine isn't very stable,in My thinking. Much better at smaller projects, and if the rite kind, 2by 4's


----------

